# Cat show



## ecb89 (7 April 2013)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...r-competition-attractive-feline-adorable.html

Aww how cute is the Canadian sphynx


----------



## Archangel (9 April 2013)

Absolutely  What a lovely face. But not so lovely when they are cross.


----------



## Jools2345 (9 April 2013)

I am sorry what a God awful mutation, lots of heriditary health issues-the human race should be ashamed of what they do to animals


----------



## joelb (9 April 2013)

I'm with you Jools.....and they're even less attractive in the flesh!


----------



## hackneylass2 (10 April 2013)

Not to my taste, breeding for a mutation of detriment to an animal should not be allowed IMO - cats have fur for a reason. Anyway, handsome is as handsome does.

Its a myth though, that this breed suffer from many hereditary health issues.  Actually the breed suffers from less problems than a lot of other well established and  newer popular (I would say designer) breeds.


----------



## Jools2345 (12 April 2013)

hackneylass2 said:



			Not to my taste, breeding for a mutation of detriment to an animal should not be allowed IMO - cats have fur for a reason. Anyway, handsome is as handsome does.

Its a myth though, that this breed suffer from many hereditary health issues.  Actually the breed suffers from less problems than a lot of other well established and  newer popular (I would say designer) breeds.
		
Click to expand...

breathing problems as kittens.

skin conditions as oils are still produced as if they have hair and builds up.

ear problems due to the same reason as skin problems.

hypertrophic cardiomiopathy.

very sensitive digestive systems.

pre disposed to skin cancer if allowed in sunlight due to lack of skin.

i would say thats quite a few health issues due to the breed


----------



## WelshD (12 April 2013)

I have a Peterbald cat which is the Russian version but she is officially a reject as she has hair! She will probably lose it in a few years but I didnt buy her for her looks


----------



## hackneylass2 (14 April 2013)

The only hereditary condition is HCM, which is far more prevalent in other breeds of cats such as the Ragdoll, Maine ****, Norwegian Forest and American Shorthair, the latter of which has been said to have caused the HCM mutation in some Sphynx, as Sphynx were often outcrossed to American Shorthairs.

I in no way support the breeding of Sphynx, btw


----------

